# Faktoren beim Wheelie fahren



## yoschi1 (11. April 2010)

Habe da mal paar fragen zwecks Wheelies.
Was sind denn die besten Vorraussetzungen für das Wheelie fahren?
Welcher Bike Typ ist am besten geeignet?
Luftdruck?
Sitzposition?
Lenkerposition?

Grüße an alle.


----------



## martin! (11. April 2010)

hi,
am leichtesten geht es eigendlich wenn du deinen sattel etwas runter machst finde ich.
dann kommt der schwerpunkt tiefer und du kannst mit den knien besser nach links und rechts 'rudern' um das gleichgewicht zu halten.. für den anfang. 

ein normales hardtail ist für den anfang ganz gut. da hast du dann einen definierten gleichgewichtspunkt.
fully geht aber natürlich auch.

sitzposition im wheely sollte aufrecht sein. mit deinem hintern hängst du mehr oder weniger über bzw. hinter der hinterradnabe, im gleichgewicht, und der rücken geht dann gerade hoch also nicht nach vorne beugen. die arme eher gestreckt als angezogen halten.

immer schön den finger an der hinterradbremse lassen. die schleift beim wheely fahren mit und gleicht aus: wenn du zu weit nach hinten kommst etwas weiter zu machen, wenn das vorderrad sinkt wieder etwas auf machen. wenn du meinst du kippst nach hinten über: notbremse und ganz zu machen.
evtl. hilfts dir wenn noch nen finger an der vorderradbremse ist. um gleichmässiger hoch zu ziehen.

luftdruck im reifen? ist an sich egal. ich habe 2 bar.. 

nimm evtl. am anfang einen nicht zu leichten gang, das bringt dir unruhe in den wheely.

mit den knien dann nach rechts und links ausgleichen um das gleichgewicht zu halten.

das ganze am besten uneingeklickt oder am idealsten auf plattformpedale!


hoffe das bringt dich weiter, viel spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## streetler (11. April 2010)

wenn du ein dirt mit kleiner rahmengröße hast und einen wheelie im sitzen machst würde ich den sattel etwas hoch stellen dann kannst du beim ziehen und reintreten am anfang mehr kraft umsetzen.


----------



## yoschi1 (11. April 2010)

Hey spitzenmässig, vielen Dank an Euch!
Das werde ich morgen abend gleich mal testen wenn meine Kurbel sich wieder ohne Knarzen schön dreht. Wenn nicht, dann kommen gleich paar ordentliche Plattform-Pedale dran.


----------



## Marc B (11. April 2010)

Mach den Sattel nicht zu tief, da bekommt man schnell Knieschmerzen. Wenn man ihn recht weit ausgefahren hat, sitzt man im Wheelie dann sehr weit hinter über der HR-Achse.

Bike-Typ: Am besten dein Bike, an das du dich gewöhnt hast und das Handling kennst. Ein kürzerer Vorbau hilft. Die Hinterradbremse muss gut funktionieren.

Luftdruck: Normal wie immer 2,0 bis 2,2 bar.

Eine How-To-Anleitung zum Wheelie findest du hier:

http://www.fahrtechnik.tv/?page_id=378


----------



## yoschi1 (12. April 2010)

Super Info´s.

Dank an euch.


----------



## bikebikebikebik (12. April 2010)

also ich hab so angefangen:
sattel hoch, mit ersten gang, stehen bleiben und dann nen kleinen schubbs geben und schon biste auif dme hinteren rad, wenn du das bis einmal beherrschst probierst du mit normaler satteltiefe und nem anderen gang, bis du das wheeli sogut beherrschst dass du auch aufhören kannst zu pedalieren und nen manual raus machst. ist easy, braucht nur viel viel übung un dzeit)


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (13. April 2010)

wichtig ist auch noch dass du ,wenn dein fuß mit der kurbel um 11 uhr ist die gabel einfederst und bei 1 uhr schnell rausgehst und gleichzeitig reintrittst ...

so mach ich das auf jeden fall^^


----------



## derchecker (13. April 2010)

also mMn braucht man da keine allzu große Wissenschaft draus machen. Klar gehts mit hohem Sattel leichter usw. aber das wichtigste ist einfach üben, üben, üben, da wirste nicht drum rumkommen.
Gutes gelingen


----------



## martin! (13. April 2010)

mit hohem sattel hab ich mich immer viel schwerer getan am anfang. 
muss wohl auch jeder seinen eigenen 'weg' finden


----------



## Harry_I (13. April 2010)

Alle Berührungspunkte (Mensch-Bike) mit möglichst gutem Kraftschluss.

Also bei Flatpedalen mit Pins keine zu weiche Sohle des Schuhs. Keine Kunstfaserhose auf glattem Sattel (besser nasse Stoffhose auf Wildledersattel). Ist kein Scherz! Je entspannter Du AUF dem Sattel sitzt und je weniger Du Dich festkrallen musst umso mehr kannst Du Dich auf das Zusammenspiel der Bewegungen konzentrieren!

Kein Spiel in der Sattelstütze und Sattelklemmung. Keine halbfesten Griffe, kein Spiel in dem Bremshebel.
Vielleicht sogar ordentliche Speichenspannung im Hinterrad damit dieses nicht unter der Belastung "eiert". Hinterradnabenspiel und Lenklagerspiel ausschließen! Lenker, Vorbau usw. alles schön fest?

Dann empfehle ich ein Hardtail mit Federgabel weil Du immer wieder vorne runterknallst.
Mit einer sehr bissigen Scheibenbremse wird es schwer! So viel Bremskraft braucht man gar nicht.

Je höher der Sattel umso entspannter lässt sich pedalieren (besser fürs Kniegelenk und man kommt leichter hoch). Wenn Du Probleme beim seitlichen abkippen hast, dann muss der Sattel etwas tiefer gestellt werden damit die Knie Bewegungsfreiheit haben. Wird am Anfang nicht das Problem sein, da Du kaum mehr als 5 Meter am Stück fahren wirst. 
Also erst mit hohem Sattel den Sweetpoint (schreibt man das so?) finden und dann später wenn die Strecken länger werden um das seitliche Abkippen kümmern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris1988 (13. April 2010)

Bin zwar selbst noch am Üben, aber ich finde dass es mit niedrigerem Sattel leichter geht (zwei, drei cm tiefer als normal) und den Zeigefinger immer schön an der Hinterradbremse.


----------



## Harry_I (14. April 2010)

2-3 cm tiefer als die normale Sattelhöhe ist ja in Ordnung.

Da kann man bei Bedarf auch höhere Trittfrequenz fahren ohne aus dem Sattel zu hüpfen.
Für das Kniegelenk macht das auch noch nichts aus. 

Mit umso höher meinte ich ja nicht, dass der Sattel über die normale (optimale) Sattelhöhe gestellt werden soll. Das bringt nix!


----------



## Quator94 (14. April 2010)

Das sollte mein Cube Analog doch eigentlich auch schaffen? Habe mir nämlich mal mit so einem Wheelie die Stadtschlampe zerschossen und es seitdem nicht mit dem Cube probiert.


----------



## martin! (14. April 2010)

ein wheely sollte beim cube schon drin sein denke ich
wenn nicht liefe da was falsch 

ich habe mal nen lenker abgerissen beim wheely. der war allerdings auch 4 jahre alt


----------



## Jogi (14. April 2010)

bei mir klappt der Wheelie am besten, wenns leicht bergauf geht, dann auch schon mal 50 oder 60 Meter.
Das mit der Hinterradbremse hab ich noch nicht so drauf, meine hat halt nur 2 Stellungen: auf und zu 

Nachtrag: Sattel auf mittlerer bis tiefer Position find ich am angenehmsten, Arme gestreckt.


----------



## JENSeits (14. April 2010)

Üben Üben Üben

Ich habe mich langsam reingetastet. Mal Monate kaum mal ausschließlich: Hat sich bei mir gut entwickelt und mittlerweile ist mir egal ob ich das bike kenne. wheelie geht überall mit. Jetzt steht der manual an.


Hier stehen schon gute Tipps. Ich persöhnlich finde es in der Ebene am Besten, nichts mit Gefälle oder Steigung. Ich glaube aber das ist Geschmackssache genauso wie Sattelhöhe (weitesgehend). Halt dich an die Tipps von z.B. Marc & Harry & Martin.


Viel Erfolg und Spaß

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (16. April 2010)

Bin auch grad dabei das wheelen zu lernen. Ein paar Punkte hab ich jedoch noch, vielleicht sogar ganz interessante Fragen:

- Wo guckt ihr beim Wheelen hin (klar, wer es kann - den Frauen hinterher 

- Warum kriegt man bei immer höheren Geschwindkeiten das Vorderrad immer schwieriger hoch? Die Rotation des VR stabilisiert ja das kippen zur Seite, aber erschwert es auch die "nach oben" Bewegung?


----------



## martin! (16. April 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> - Wo guckt ihr beim Wheelen hin (klar, wer es kann - den Frauen hinterher



ich schaue über den lenker bzw. das rad weg nach vorne, wie normal beim fahren auch, oder halt den damen hinterher


----------



## Harry_I (16. April 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> Bin auch grad dabei das wheelen zu lernen. Ein paar Punkte hab ich jedoch noch, vielleicht sogar ganz interessante Fragen:
> 
> - Wo guckt ihr beim Wheelen hin (klar, wer es kann - den Frauen hinterher
> 
> - Warum kriegt man bei immer höheren Geschwindkeiten das Vorderrad immer schwieriger hoch? Die Rotation des VR stabilisiert ja das kippen zur Seite, aber erschwert es auch die "nach oben" Bewegung?



Höhere Geschwindigkeit bedeutet auch höherer (schwerer) Gang.
Dadurch bei gleichem Krafteinsatz weniger Drehmoment.
Die Höhe des Drehmoments welches das Hinterrad auf den Boden überträgt lässt das Vorderrad steigen. - Alles klar?

Je schneller man fährt, umso weniger nervös ist die ganze Geschichte. Sowohl beim Bremsen wie auch beim Anheben des Vorderrads durch Pedalkraft. 
Ab einem gewissen Gang reicht die Pedalkraft (Drehmoment) aber einfach nicht mehr aus.

Wohin schauen ist ein guter Punkt. Nach vorne ist schon mal nicht verkehrt. Also nicht nach unten sondern so 10 oder 20 Meter nach vorne.
Wichtig ist die optische Rückmeldung über die Fahrsituation. (Bevor ich spüre, dass ich kippe sehe ich es! Oder könnt ihr in Dunkelheit oder mit geschlossenen Augen den Wheely fahren?)


----------



## Brook (16. April 2010)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Höhere Geschwindigkeit bedeutet auch höherer (schwerer) Gang.
> Dadurch bei gleichem Krafteinsatz weniger Drehmoment.
> Die Höhe des Drehmoments welches das Hinterrad auf den Boden überträgt lässt das Vorderrad steigen. - Alles klar?
> 
> ...



Mir ist auch schon aufgefallen, je weiter nach vorn schauend und vorallem darauf achtend, ob ich kippe oder nicht ... hilft ... im dunklen wheelen geht auch, mit geschlossenen Augen wohl eher nicht.

Beim Wheelen mit hohen Geschwindigkeiten, dachte ich früher immer,dass das "aufbäumen" einen quasi schon nach hinten drücken / aufs Hinterrad (Windwiederstand) würde ...


----------



## Chris1988 (16. April 2010)

Ich such mir nen Punkt, der etwas weiter weg ist (20m oder mehr) z.B. eine Laterne.
Von der Geschwindigkeit fahre ich recht langsam also fast Schrittgeschwindigkeit, da ich bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten das Vorderrad nicht weit genug hoch bekomme.


----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2010)

@ chris: dann versuch in einem relativ großen gang aufs hinterrad zugehen und steiger die geschwindigkeit 

wie ziehst du das vr denn hoch?


----------



## floatwork (16. April 2010)

ich hab beim wheelie üben immer n problem mit meinem fully

kaum bin ich nahe am sweet spot, federt der dämpfer krass ein ich krieg schiss und stoppe  dämpfer ist bei mir n fox float r.

gibts da irgendeinen trick lockout hat das dingerich nicht


----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2010)

was haste fürn kübel? taste dich langsam an den punkt ran ... schritt für schritt und lass dir zeit dabei .. du brauchst ja keine angst haben solange du die hr bremse in der hand hast


----------



## floatwork (16. April 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> was haste fürn kübel? taste dich langsam an den punkt ran ... schritt für schritt und lass dir zeit dabei .. du brauchst ja keine angst haben solange du die hr bremse in der hand hast



das da  wobei ich den wheeli jetzt erst seit 3 tagen übe  klappt aber ab und zu schon für ca 3 meter


----------



## Marc B (16. April 2010)

Wow, die Sattelüberhöhung ist krass. Aber ansonsten schickes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippolino (24. April 2010)

ich würde den sattel auf normaler position lassen wie man immer fährt. dann kann man den wheelie IMMER machen ohne was umzustellen und es schon vor allen die knie beim üben ... denn man lernt sowas ja nicht an einem tag

und in höheren geschwindigkeiten ca 30 khm wheelie wirds bei mir schwierig wenn man zu stark bremst bekommt man das vorderrad nicht mehr so leicht hoch durchs treten

ich fahre meist so 20 kmh wheelie


----------



## JENSeits (25. April 2010)

am liebsten fahre ich den wheelie bei 18,5568 km/h  

mensch leute, macht es nicht so von der geschwindgkeit abhängig, das legt sich sowieso mit der zeit.

langsam :  vr leicht hochzubekommen - gleichgewicht schwer

schnell:    vr schwer hochzubekommen - gleichgewicht einfachher


----------



## Brook (26. April 2010)

Hätte nie für möglich gehalten, dass es so schwierig sein wird ... das Gleichgewicht nach links und rechts halten zu können. Über die Hinterradbremse bleibe ich ziemlich sicher oben, nur spätestens wenn das Vorderrad die Rotation einstellt -- beginne ich so wackelig zu werden, dass ich meistens nach wenigen weiteren Metern absetzen muss.

Versuche teilweise schon das VR frühzeitig zu stoppen, um es ohne drehendes VR zu üben. Dabei vergesse ich jedoch regelmässig "fast" die Hinterradbremse!


----------



## martin! (26. April 2010)

das gleichgewicht nach links und rechts war anfangs auch mein problem.
mir hat geholfen den sattel etwas runter zu machen um mit den knieen weiter 'ausholen' zu können.

mit dem stehenden vorderrad hatte ich keine probleme. ich drehe es meist etwas ein und balaciere damit auch ein wenig die richtung aus.


----------



## JENSeits (26. April 2010)

japs ich dreh's auch manchmal ein wenig ein


----------



## Strampelmann (27. April 2010)

Bringt's was, mit einem Einrad zu üben? Die gibts oft sehr billig. Man kann quasi im stand anfangen zu üben, damit ist das Verletzungsrisiko auch fast bei null.


----------



## Harry_I (27. April 2010)

Ich hab ein Einrad und kann damit auch vorwärts fahren. (für auf der Stelle und rückwärts müsste ich mehr üben, - fahre aber lieber mtb)

Wheely kann ich auch. 

Von Synergie-Effekten habe ich nicht viel bemerkt.

Ich würde sagen im Hinblick aufs Wheelyfahren bringt das Einrad nichts.


----------



## Marc B (27. April 2010)

Ich habe auch ein Einrad und sehe das wie Harry. Wenn man kein Einrad fahren kann und eigentlich nur den Wheelie lernen will, ist das Erlernen des Einradfahrens verschwendete Zeit, die man auch auf dem Bike beim Wheelie üben verbringen könnte


----------



## Brook (27. April 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein Einrad und sehe das wie Harry. Wenn man kein Einrad fahren kann und eigentlich nur den Wheelie lernen will, ist das Erlernen des Einradfahrens verschwendete Zeit, die man auch auf dem Bike beim Wheelie üben verbringen könnte



Merkwürdigerweise ist dem wirklich so - ich konnte erst Einrad fahren, übte und lernte ich - um eben genau wie deine Idee es auch zu sein scheint, den Wheelie leichter auf die Beine zu bekommen.

Problem ist beim Einrad fahren, keine Hinterradbremse und Gleichgewicht halten mit den Beinen und vorallem den ARMEN.

Würdest du versuchen, mit einem "Lenker" in der Hand zu fahren. Einen Freilauf montiert bekommst und dann noch eine Hinterradbremse hätte man sicher das perfekte WHEELIEÜBMOBIL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nathank (30. April 2010)

Einrad: ich stimme euch zu, dass man kein Einrad anschaffen soll, wenn man nur Wheelie-fahren lernen will, aber...

jedes mal nach dem Einrad fahre (nicht so oft) und dann auf's MTB steige, geht das Wheelie-Fahren deutlich leichter -- bzw. ich kann eine längere Strecke von mehrere hundert Meter fahren.

ich denke Einradfahren bring fast nichts mit vorne/hinten Balance, da mit einem Einrad man kein Freilauf hat und auch die Hüfte anders einsetzt.
Aber, das seitliche Gleichgewicht ist doch irgendwie übertragbar, finde ich.
aber, wie gesagt, die Übertragung ist echt minimal.

wahrscheinlich wäre der Effekt auch ähnlich, wenn man einen anderen Übung machen würde mit Höhen Gleichgewichts-Anteil und dann Wheelie fahren, wie Slackline (obwohl ich Slackline noch nie gemacht habe) -- also, das Gleichgewicht-Übung des Einradfahrens hilft etwas.


----------



## Harry_I (30. April 2010)

ich putze immer Zähne in der einbeinigen Hocke mit geschlossenen Augen

... is aber weniger fürs MTB als für Inline-Skaten gedacht


----------



## mtb-tom (3. Mai 2010)

Vorsicht mit dem kauf eines Einrades. Ihr könntet wie ich (hab ein Muni)

vom Einradvirus inviziert werden. Das heißt weniger MTB. 

Für den Gleichgewichtssinn ist Einrad schon hilfreich.


----------



## Marc B (3. Mai 2010)

Mir fehlt beim Einrad der Speed, deshalb mag ich Biken einfach viel lieber. Aber lustig und herausfordernd ist es auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Strampelmann (4. Mai 2010)

mtb-tom schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit dem kauf eines Einrades.



War ja nur so eine Idee. Mehr als 10m Wheelie hab ich noch nicht geschafft.


----------



## Teddy120 (4. Mai 2010)

mhm check einfach mal die Videos in Youtube...
und ansonsten Übung macht den Meister!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (4. Mai 2010)

mühsam ernährt sich das eichhörnchen


----------



## Biflinger (6. Mai 2010)

naja, kann die bisherigen aussagen nur bestätigen.
üben üben üben...

ist jetzt meine 2. saison wo ich den wheeli wirklcih viele übe und krieg ihn immernoch net wirklich hin.

klar so n paar meter vor sich hin rollen klappt schon aber mehr halt auch net...

hat noch wer n paar tipps im bezug auf gleichgewichtsübungen außer mim einrad ?

hab irgendwie immer schiss das ich nach hinten weg kipp und lass deswegen die bremse nur kurz schleifen und pack dann sofort zu...


----------



## Harry_I (7. Mai 2010)

Wenn Deine Bremse o.k. ist, dann musst Du ihr auch vertrauen!

Dein Hinterrad kann die volle Bremsleistung aufnehmen wenn Du hinter dem Kipppunkt bist. Es wird dann nicht blockieren wie bei einer Normalbremsung wenn das Vorderrad die Hauptlast aufnimmt. 
Mit dem Schwerpunkt hinter dem Kipppunkt ist Dein Hinterrad Dein Vorderrad.
Wenn Du noch Geschwindigkeit hast, dann holt Dich eine gute Bremse auch von sehr weit hinten wieder nach vorne. 

Versuche bewusst in diesen Bereich zu kommen. (evtl auf einer Wiese beginnen - besser für den Kopf).

Hast Du Dich ein paar mal von Hinten "vorgebremst", dann ist der Schiss weg.

*Deine Bremse ist Dein Freund!*


----------



## Biflinger (7. Mai 2010)

Okay. Danke 

Noch eine weitere Frage.
Lasst ihr die hintere Bremsen dauernd "schleifen" also das ihr praktisch dauernd bremst und je nach Position mehr bzw weniger bremst ?


----------



## Harry_I (7. Mai 2010)

Zum Erlernen kann dies eine Option sein, da dadurch der Bremsimpuls weicher kommt.
Bzw. kannst Du den ganzen Vorgang über das Treten steuern.
Durch das Schleifen kommst Du auch aus der Lage hinter dem Kipppunkt von alleine wieder nach vorne. Du musst Dich also nur auf eine Sache konzentrieren.
Da birgt natürlich die Gefahr, dass Du ein "nachhintenkippen" verpennst und auf dem Kreuz landest.

Also den Automatismus - bremsen! - wenn zu weit hinten den musst Du trotzdem lernen!

Das "mitschleifen" der Bremse kann aber schon zu schnelleren Erfolgen führen. (strengt aber auch mehr an)

Wenn Du den Wheely erst mal kannst, muss die Bremse nicht mehr mitschleifen. Dann findest Du den Bremspunkt und die Dosierung entsprechend schnell. Sehr bissige Scheibenbremsen machen das erlernen sicher nicht leichter.


----------



## JENSeits (7. Mai 2010)

naja ich lasse die bremse soleicht mitschleifen, das ich sie nur ein wenig höre (oro k18 185mm) allerdings sollte man aufpassen das man dan reagiert wenns zuweit nach hinten geht. ich glaube das risiko ist höher aufm kreuz zulanden - wenn man sie bremse stark zeiht und diese dadurch immer heißer wird und letzendlich nicht ganz pakt. im winter natürlich gutes anwärmen!


----------



## leads (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo.
Ich hab ca.1983 mit Wheelies angefangen. Erst mit 50 cm und nur durch üben sind daraus Runden um den Sportplatz geworden.
Üben kann man anfangs gut auf öffentlichen (Sport)-Plätzen mit einer Kunststoffbahn für Läufer. Dort findet man oft Metereinteilungen an denen man sich Ziele setzen und seinen Blick drauf richten kann! Und wenn´s mal hinten rüber geht tut der scheiss Steiss nicht gleich so weh. 
Wenn ich zwischen Hardtail und Fully wählen sollte würd ich sagen, so ab ~20 km/h nen Fully, da die Federung noch einige Fehler verzeiht und bei langsamen Tempo, so bis ~25 km/h, nen Hardtail weil´s mehr Rückmeldung gibt. Hab letztes BF in Willingen z.B. mit nem geliehenem Trek Session gleich super Weiten und Geschwindigkeiten hinbekommen. 
Wenn ihr euren persönlichen Sweetspot einmal in euer Popometer eingeeicht habt, dann werdet ihr wie ich bestimmt auch Wheelies mit Mamas Hollandrad, Papas Rennrad oder was auch immer hinbekommen. Das schwerere Hochziehen bei grösseren Geschwindigkeiten kommt denk ich dadurch, dass man eher das Hinterrad mit nem festen Antritt unter das Vorderrad schiebt als das Vorderrad über das Hinterrad zu ziehen, und wenn man halt schon schneller fährt muss mann doller reintreten um diesen einen Meter extra hinter sich zu bringen. 
Beim Üben aber nicht zu verbissen sein. Wenns mal nen Tag nicht gut klappt ist das halt so, dafür geht´s 3 Tage später mit den Kumpels im Wettstreit um so besser! 
Bei mir geht´s mittlererweile von im Wheelie stehenbleiben und weiterfahren über Einhändig bis ca 60km/h bergab auf fremden Fully, und das Üben von neuen Variationen mach echt spass. Dies Jahr möcht ich No-Foot lernen...und ganz ehrlich : Manual krieg ich um´s verrecken nicht auf die Reihe ! Tja, jedem sein Ding !


----------



## baldur (14. Mai 2010)

Ich habe jetzt auch mal angefangen, den Wheelie zu lernen.
Habe jetzt 4,5 Stunden geübt, und die ersten Erfolge werden sichtbar

Aber man braucht echt viel Geduld und nach max. 2,5 Stunden muß ich aufhören, weil die Konzentration einfach nicht mehr da ist!


----------



## Alf65 (17. Mai 2010)

floatwork schrieb:


> ich hab beim wheelie üben immer n problem mit meinem fully
> 
> kaum bin ich nahe am sweet spot, federt der dämpfer krass ein ich krieg schiss und stoppe  dämpfer ist bei mir n fox float r.
> 
> gibts da irgendeinen trick lockout hat das dingerich nicht


 
So gehts mir auch.
Habe jetzt mehr Druck draufgegeben und die Zugstufe soweit möglich zugedreht.
Habe es heute bergauf probiert was in meinem Fall gut funktionierte. Entweder weil der Boden näher erscheint  oder weil meine alte Hayesbremse einfach nur auf/zu kennt. Denn bei der Steigung habe ich gleich ohne Bremse probiert. Ging nach meiner Meinung gleich besser. Doch mein größtes Problem ist das seitliche Abfallen. Bin scheinbar so sehr auf Hintern und treten konzentriert, dass ich zu spät mit den Knieausstellungen arbeite und dann nichts mehr möglich ist. Auch gegenlenken hilft dann nicht 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MeMbXnUeA8"]YouTube- MTB Stunts incl. No-hand wheelies[/nomedia]


----------



## Marc B (17. Mai 2010)

Ich lasse meine Dämpfer für Wheelies so, wie ich sie immer fahre, also schön soft und sensibel. Wäre ja doof, wenn ich andauernd den Luftdruck ändern oder nur für bessere Wheelies die Sensibilität des Dämpfers einschränken müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alf65 (17. Mai 2010)

Hi Marc,
das schon. Doch für mich ist das Einsacken des Dämpfers noch ein Komponente mehr. 210 statt 180PSI macht aber im Sag auch nicht allzuviel aus.
Vielleicht irre ich mich ja. Glaube das ein Hardtail für Anfänger evtl etwas einfächer wäre. Wenn man dann irgenwann den Balancedreh raushat, dann stört der Dämpfereffekt vielleicht nicht mehr. War auch nur so eine Idee.
Ob eine ProPedal-Plattform etwas bringt?


----------



## JENSeits (17. Mai 2010)

Alf65 schrieb:


> ein Hardtail *ist*für Anfänger etwas einfacher


 meine Erfahrung 


das mit dem Pro-Pedal merkt man, glaube ich, nicht sonderlich


----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich wurde alles schon und schön ausführlich erklärt. 

1. Basics

2. Üben, üben, üben.

3. Geschwindigkeit, Bremsen, Dämpfer alles Käse sobald man es schon etwas beherrscht.

Ich hatte damals auch etwas Zeit gebraucht, bis ich ihn beherrschen konnte. Mittlerweile halte ich kurz auf dem Hinterrad an, schaue mich nach Mädels um und fahre dann weiter... 

...womit wir wieder bei Punkt 2. wären...


----------



## woodmonkey (17. Mai 2010)

hi,

bin auch immer fleissig am ueben und die fortschritte werden doch immer besser sichtbar. am anfang hat das mit dem ausbalancieren mit den knien auch nie richtig geklappt, aber mittlerweile krieg ich den dreh raus (wie schon geschrieben reagiert man am anfang nicht schnell genug mit den knien).

als daempfer hab ich nen rp23 und fahre den auch immer offen. mit propedal geht auch aber ich finde es mit offenem daempfer ein wenig angenehmer, meinen sweetpoint zu finden. manchmal gehe ich auch vom whellie in einen sitzenden manual ueber (geht so 1-2m gut). 

ich tu mir noch ein wenig schwerer nen guten, sauberen und hohen bunny hinzubekommen und fuer nen manual muss ich immer das vorderrad zu stark hochreissen, so das ich mich da noch nicht sicher fuehle (meine geo und groesse vom bike ist eher auf trails und touren ausgelegt, nicht auf allzu spielerisch. das erschwert das ueben ein wenig, aber irgendwann wird's schon laufen).

was man aber, denke ich, festhalten kann ist, das alle technikuebungen zusammen geuebt und weiterentwickelt, am ende in jede uebung einbezogen werden.

gruss


----------



## LB-Biker (22. Mai 2010)

Lasst eure Dämpfer und was ihr alles so habt einfach so wie sie sind.
Scheiß auf Basics, Scheiß auf Dämpfer, üben üben üben üben .

Das mit dem beim Manual üben unwohl fühlen:
Ich kann den auch net üben ohne aufem Teer zu landen, da hilft nur eins, üb auf ner Wiese.


----------



## Alf65 (22. Mai 2010)

Üben, üben, üben... ist schon richtig.
Doch irgendwie muß ich auch immer verstehen.
Wenn ich Klavierspielen will, dann kann ich auch nicht nur üben üben. Da gibts noch Noten, Rhytmus und es fängt vorne an. Da übe ich als Anfänger ja auch nicht gleich eine kompliziertes Konzertstück. Sondern übe einzelne Elemente.
Eine wirklich sehr gute Beschreibung hilft hier schon weiter. Find die Dummie-Bücher immer ganz nett.
Ich bin mir sicher wenn man strukturiert vorgeht dann lernt man schneller.
z.B. beim Hochziehen immer gestreckte Arme oder 
am Anfang mehrmals absichtlich überreissen, damit man das absteigen lernt, bzw keine Angst davor bekommt.
Also eine Art Programmeinzelelemente zum Üben, welche man dann alle zusammensetzt und dann weiterübt.
Mittlerweilen geht es bei mir schon etwas besser, weil ich etwas gelassener bzw. lockerer werde.
So banal es klingt aber ich verstehe tatsächlich nicht weshalb ich beim Hochziehen oft sofort in die eine Seite abkippe und beim nächstenmal auf die andere Seite. Ich hatte sogar schon momente wo die Balance schon 5m ausreichte ohne schneller zu werden und da balancierte ich weniger mit den Knien sondern ich schob irgendwie das Bike mit dem Hintern/Armen nach links rechts. Kann das gar nicht beschreiben. Jedoch legte ich nicht die Knie nach außen für eine Art Gegengewicht.

Leider kann ich mit meiner HayesBremse so gut wie nichts anfangen. Ein kleiner Impuls und schon knallt das Bike vorn runter. Mit schleifen is da nix. Werde wohl ölen müssen 
z.B. Armbewegungen nach vorn und hinten dürften doch z.B. gar nichts bringen. Denn nur Kräfte die sozusagen von außen sich auf die Balance auswirken wie Bremsen und der verstärktes Treten oder eben Nichttreten können sich nur auf das Bike auswirken. Denn das Beugen der Arme zieht das Bike genauso an den Körper wie den Körper an das Bike. Das kann also nichts an der Balance ändern. Oder?
Es kommen für mich so viele Faktoren zusammen. Wenn ich schneller fahre dann muß ich kräftiger hochziehen oder reintreten oder einen höheren Gang wählen, solange ich damit noch genügend Drehmoment bekomme usw. Übt ihr also immer mit der ähnlichen Geschwindigkeit und dem gleichen Gang? Habe vorne das mittlere Blatt und hinten ebenso das Mittlere bzw. das 3. (größere=kl.Gang)

Außerdem ist mein Hinterbau schuld, dass es so schlecht geht.  Ich habe einfach das Gefühl, dass er ab einem bestimmten Punkt einsackt und dann nochmal etwas mehr Schwung auf das Hinterrad gibt, welches dadurch leicht beschleunigt durch die Einfedercharakteristik.  Ich bin unschuldig

Habe gestern Blasen an den Händen bekommen vom Wheeliehochziehen


----------



## LB-Biker (22. Mai 2010)

Jo da haste irgendwo schon Recht, dass es mit den Basics u.U. schneller zu lernen ist.
Ich habe es auch ohne diese geschafft, mir bringts nix irgendwelche Regel zu lernen (jedenfalls beim Wheelie) ich muss da einfach durch üben nen Gefühl für entwickeln.


----------



## JENSeits (22. Mai 2010)

@ Alf: Dann bist du aber auf einem guten Weg! Wenn du es jetzt schwer hast dann kannst du ihn später umso besser  So wars jedenfalls bei mir. Die Blasen hatte ich auch oft - lass dich davon nicht abhalten 
Das mit dem "Fahrrad an dich ranziehen" ist richtig - bringt bei mir rein gar nichts. 
Ich fahre den Wheelie am liebsten hinten auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt und vorne im 2ten. Das dann so bei ca. 20km/h. Alles darüber hinaus wird dann vorne im 3ten erledigt. Vorne im ersten fahre ich kaum noch, dann lieber das 2te 

Zur Seite kippst du beim hochziehen, weil du mit einem Arm doller ziehst. Achte da mal drauf. Ich tippe mal du bist Rechtshändler und kippst nach links? 


LG Jens


----------



## baldur (22. Mai 2010)

Man soll sich nicht zu sehr auf Kleinigkeiten versteifen.
Aber die ausgestreckten Arme sind schon wichtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leads (22. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich mich mal 26 Jahre zurück besinne...mmmh...*grübel*...also die Bremse hab ich erstmal garnicht benutzt. Die DiaCompe-Beläge haben auf den Tuffs eh kaum etwas was man Verzögerung nennen könnte verursacht  Aber geschadet hat´s nicht! Um vorzubeugen : ja, heut mit Bremse !


----------



## baldur (24. Mai 2010)

Das passiert, wenn man den Wheelie mit Clickies macht und nicht aus den Pedalen kommt

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/40485


----------



## JENSeits (24. Mai 2010)




----------



## Bikingschorsch (31. Mai 2010)

Ich übe den Wheelie seit einer Woche und drei Tagen und bekomme ihn schon ziemlich gut auf die Reihe. Habe fast jeden Tag eine bis eine halbe Stunde geübt. Nur nicht verzweifeln, ein bisschen reinhängen, rückschläge verkraften und dann Erfolgserlebnisse einheimsen =)


----------



## headbad (22. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab letzte saison schon n bisschen geübt und diese wieder aber ein problem hab ich immer noch. Ich fahre leicht bergauf aber der berg endet so nach 25-30 metern. Soweit schaff ich es auch fast immer nur das ich am schluss fast immer saumäßig schnell bin. Ich schaffs nicht langsamer zu fahren. Ich benutze ja auch die bremse fast nicht  das hab ich mir so angewöhnt irgendwie. Und noch ein problem. Wenn ich mich dann mal weit nach hinten lehne also soweit das ich eig umkippen würde wenn ich die bremse nicht ziehen würde, setze ich instinktiv die füße nach unten und aus is es  ich denk immer nicht drann die füße einfach oben zu behalten


----------



## JENSeits (22. Juni 2010)

mhm ich hab grade keine zeit also nen dummer tipp auffe schnelle: klickies mit ganz harter ausklickstufe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt06 (24. Juni 2010)

HI allerseits!

Auch ich möchte mal meinen Senf dazu geben!

Der Wheelie ist wohl der Trick, der von allen am meisten geübt werden will.
Je öfter und intensiver man ihn übt, desto lässiger und "flowiger" sieht er dann auch aus. Nach einer gewissen Zeit hast du den Balance-Punkt auf dem Bike einfach rauß.

Hier die wichtigsten Tips:

1.Sitzposition

Versuche auf deinem Bike möglichst mit tiefem Sattel zu üben. Das gibt ein enorm sicheres Gefühl nicht umzukippen.
Also:
Sattel runter!

2. der Körper

Vorallem der Körper spielt beim Wheelie eine enorm grosse Rolle... Also setze ihn ein!
Wichtig ist dass du in deinen Armen, in deinen Beinen , in den Schultern und im Rücken die richtige Spannung behälst.
Das Anfahren beim Wheelie daher grundsätzlich mit geradem Rücken und geraden Armen. 
Mag zwar etwas blöd aussehen, hilft aber!

3.Das Bike

Dazu gibts nicht viel zu sagen. Seht einfach zu dass das Bike auf euch eingestimmt ist, und möglichst nicht ohne Luft in den Reifen fährt. 

Und so wirds gemacht:

In einem mittleren Gang anfahren (möglichst auf einer ebenen Fläche) und eure "Schokoladenseite" ergo das Bein, welches ihr als "Antrittsbein" empfindet, an die Vordere Position der waagerechten Pedale.

Nun kommt ein wichtiger Faktor:

Der Impuls.
Indem ihr wie in einer Liegestütz über den Lenker geht, baut ihr Spannung im Körper auf. Diesem müsst ihr euch zunutze machen, um das Bike aufs Hinterrad zu ziehen.

Aus der "Liegestütz" richtet ihr euch auf dem Bike wieder auf, sodass der Rücken wieder gerade steht. In Kombination mit einem kontrollierten Antritt in die Pedale solltet ihr nun auf das Hinterrad gerichtet sein.

Nun gibt es 3 möglichkeiten:

- wieder runter mit dem Vorderrad, da ihr den Impuls zu schwach gewählt habt

-den "Sweet-Spot", also den Balance Punkt erreicht, und versucht diesen zu halten

-nach hinten Absteigen, da ihr einen zu starken Impuls losgelassen habt, nicht mehr mit der Bremse gegenreagieren könnt und zwangsweise nach hinten absteigt.

Am Anfang ist es seeeehr hilfreich einfach mal einen zu starken Tritt/Impuls zu geben, und euch einfach mal ohne zu Bremsen am Absteigen nach hinten versucht.

Wenn ihr dies des öfteren übt, dann werdet ihr sehen dass ihr vor dem unfreiwilligen Abstieg keine Angst haben müsst und den Wheelie im Laufe der Zeit immer höher ansetzen könnt.

Wenn dies soweit gut funktioniert, dann versucht doch einfach einmal mit der Bremse den Balancepunkt dosiert zu halten indem ihr, wenn nötig , wieder in die Pedale tretet.

Wichtig beim Wheelie ist, dass die arme permanent gestreckt sind, und der Rücken möglicht gerade ist.

Zudem hilft ein Rücksack mit moderater Beladung ebenfalls , das Bike aufs Hinterrad zu bekommen.

Hier eine kleine Kostprobe von meiner Wenigkeit , wie es nach ein wenig üben aussehen könnte.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCCqfyRuDRc"]YouTube- Quality test - Youtube Settings[/nomedia]
So, genug der Erklärung, ab aufs Bike!

So hab ichs gelernt 

Ride on!

Dennis


----------



## Focus22 (25. Juni 2010)

@ Dirt06: Die Erklärung ist super! 

Aber ich würde davon abraten, den Wheelie mit Rücksack zu üben!

Bei Touren kann man ihn mal zwischen durch machen, aber wenn man ihn mal länger will, sollte man ihn abnehmen, weil es doch etwas schwerer ist.


----------



## Drop-EX (27. Juni 2010)

@Dirt06: schöne erklärung
aber irgendwie hilft mir keine erklärung - ich kriegs net so richtig hin die arme gestreckt zu lassen und das mit dem mittleren gang sowieso nicht. 
ich übs mittlerweile aus dem stand, damit ich mich ein wenig mit dem sweet spot vertraut machen kann. ich kriegs irgendwie so viel besser hin als wenn ich fahr...keine ahnung warum


----------



## Dirt06 (27. Juni 2010)

Und wieso klappts mit den gestreckten armen nich? Du wirst merken, wenn du sie gestreckt hälst und dein Gewicht nach hinten verlagerst, dass es viel einfacher und angenehmer ist.
Das mit der Gangwahl ist Anfangs auch immer so ne Sache. Fang halt klein an und arbeite dich zu größeren Gängen hoch. 
Wie gesagt, ne gute Übung ist es , kontrolliert nach hinten übers Rad abzusteigen. Quasi so stark reintreten, dass sich das Vorderrad stark hebt und du kurz vorm überkippen bist. Dann beide Füße vom Pedal, und kontrolliert absteigen. Dabei die Arme am Lenker behalten.

Da hilft nur ÜBEN ÜBEN ÜBEN.

Wenn ich die Tage mal Zeit hab, versuche ich mal dir ein Video zu "fertigen"


----------



## Drop-EX (27. Juni 2010)

ich weiß nicht, ich konzentrier mich so arg darauf... also es wird schon besser, aber wenns gut klappt sind vielleicht 10 meter drin. 
kontrolliert absteigen tu ich jetzt nicht unbedingt, aber passiert schon öfter mal und ist kein problem. allerdings geh ich oft mit dem linken (schoko) fuß von den pedalen wenn ich denk, dass ich gleich nach hinten absteig. habe da irgendwie zu viel angst...
aber du hast recht, üben bringts halt. bin schon um einiges besser geworden.
aber was ich mich wunder...ich kanns mit hohem sattel irgendwie besser. ich mach den zwar normalerweise ca. 5cm runter, aber habs grade mal normal gemacht und irgendwie klappts besser bzw. ich hab weniger angst.


----------



## Dirt06 (27. Juni 2010)

Beim hohen Sattel hat du auch ne ganz andere Position auf dem Bike.  Daher kommst du automatisch weiter übers Hinterrad. Ist aber mehr Nachteil als sonst irgendwas.

Mit tiefem Sattel musst du dir erst die höhe am Vorderrad "verdienen" , dafür hast du nicht die argen Überschlagsängste. 
Üb lieber von Anfang an mit tiefem Sattel. Wenn dus dann soweit intus hast, kannst du während dem wheelie auch einfach mal aufhören zu treten 

Voila, schon steht der Manual!

Lass dich nicht entmutigen, sondern üb fleißig!
Dann wirds auch was!


----------



## Dirt06 (27. Juni 2010)

Edit: Sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (30. Oktober 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6PcfPvfrDI"]YouTube        - whole hill[/nomedia]

bin übrigens ich vor ca. 2 jahren-das rad wurde leider geklaut   vll. hilft das video ja


----------



## Gehhilfe (2. November 2010)

mittlerweile sollte es ja beim ein oder anderen funktionieren.
Denn eines wurde nicht dazu gesagt, nämlich, dass man das ganze nicht an einem Wochende lernt.
Ein viertel/halbes JAhr ist da garn nix - sofern man nicht arbeitslos oder Schüler ist.


----------



## martin! (2. November 2010)

Gehhilfe schrieb:


> Ein viertel/halbes JAhr ist da garn nix - sofern man nicht arbeitslos oder Schüler ist.



so ist es, gut ding will weile haben!

wenn erstmal ein gewisser punkt überschritten ist geht es dann aber recht schnell immer besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KTM690SMC (3. November 2010)

Ganz meine Meinung, das wichtigste ist, ein Gefühl für die Bremse zu bekommen, man kann auch quasi hinter seinem Balancepunkt fahren und dann beim Wheelie bremsen und bis zum Stillstand bremsen. Das finde ich das wichtigste daran. Dann ist der Balancepunkt sehr sehr schnell gefunden und alles andere ist Übungssache, ich persönlich habe ca. ein halbes Jahr gebraucht, dann immer 1-2 mal im Monat ganzen Tag Fahrrad gefahren und einfach immer wieder am Lenker gerissen und probiert. Am Anfang beschleunigt man halt immer aber das legt sich mit der Zeit auch.


----------



## XMS2009 (19. November 2010)

Das Beste is auch den Wheelie am Anfang Berg hoch/bzw an einer leichten Steigung und im 2/3 Gang fahren, dann ordentlich Druck aufs Pedal und wie schon tausendmal gesagt FINGER an die HINTERRADBREMSE !!! Wenn man das auf jeder Tour einfach mal zwischendrin einbaut lernt man ihn doch relativ gut.


----------



## JENSeits (19. November 2010)

mittlerweile kann man wohl als *BESTEN TIPP* sagen:


"Lest euch den Thread durch, dann seid ihr bestens gerüstet!"

Viel Erfolg und denkt an den Spaß =)


----------



## PiR4Te (20. November 2010)

Habe festgestellt, das es mir bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten leichter fällt (ca. 20 - 25kmh), da es dann einfacher ist die Bremse zu dosieren.

Ich übe jetzt schon seit 7 monaten bei jeder Ausfahrt, mehrmals pro woche ein wenig, aber perfekt kann ichs trotzdem noch lange nicht. Wenn ichs langsam übe kippe ich meistens nach rechts weg. 
Ich denke, das hängt damit zusammen, das rechts mein "starker" Arm ist und ich ungleichmäßig am Lenker ziehe...

Gruß


----------



## JENSeits (20. November 2010)

damit wirste Recht haben, aber das bekommt man mit der Zeit auch in den Griff 
Glückwunsch zum jetzigen Erfolg


----------



## boulderro (22. November 2010)

Das mit dem Kippen hab ich letztlich durch genaueres Hinschauen bei einem Video in den Griff bekommen. Zuvor hab ich zwar das Knie zum Ausgleich rausgebracht - hat aber irgendwie net ausgereicht - gedacht, reagierst einfach zu langsam. Jetzt bring ich das Knie so weit raus, dass nur noch die Außenkante des Schuhs auf den Pedalen sind - und Zack - ich kipp nimmer um.


----------



## Replay2you (16. Dezember 2010)

Ein Paar Tipps von mir :

Also ich mach das auch schon relativ lange, aber zwischenzeitig nur wenn mir langweilig ist.
also:
-Sattel mittlere Position
-Gang = Links 2 Rechts 3 oder 3//3
-Bremse gut einstellen, sodass man bremsen kann
-Arme durchstrecken
-mit den Knien Balance halten

So habe aber auch nochn paar Probleme.
Manchmal klappt das wirklich gut und fahre 40 oder 50 Meter.
Aber das geht nur wenn ich schnell fahre, denn dann hab ich
mein Gleichgewicht und die Geschwindigkeit unter Kontrolle.
Aber wenn ich so relativ langsam bin geht das eig auch gut,
aber i-wann bin ich entweder zu weit hinten und drück die Bremse
gebe wieder gas, drücke dann direkt wieder Bremse, bis ich einfach auffer Stelle
stehe und nicht mehr fahre xDD


----------

